
Rising seas could menace millions beyond shoreline, study finds - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/climate/sea-level-inland-floods.html
======
bookofjoe
>A quarter of Bangladesh is flooded. Millions have lost everything.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/climate/bangladesh-
floods...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/climate/bangladesh-floods.html)

------
bookofjoe
>Projections of global-scale extreme sea levels and resulting episodic coastal
flooding over the 21st Century

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-67736-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-67736-6)

